# Sweet 16: N.C. State vs Wisconsin



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NC State up 30-21 at halftime over the Badgers.. Mike Wilkinson is playing like dog **** and needs to get going in the 2nd half if they (Wisconsin) even want a chance to win.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Julius Hodge only has 3 points at the half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea he's 1 for 7


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wisconsin has TAKEN over bigtime outscoring NC State 28-11 in the 2nd half.. Wisconsin up 49-41 with 7:45 left!! What a turnaround!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

It's a shame somebody has to win this game. Just have the Villanova-UNC winner go to the Final Four.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WILKINSON FLUSHED IT IN FOR THE DAGGER!!!!

Bye Bye another ACC team :clap:

Way to represent Wisconsin.. You fought your asses back into the game and into the Elite 8.. Good job Ryan and players!!!!!!!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Wisconsin into the Elite 8, and they haven't even played a single-digit-seed team yet.

March Madness.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Varsity, Varsity
U-rah rah Wisconsin
Praise to thee we sing (WE SING!!!)
Praise to thee our alma mater
U RAH RAH, Wisconsin!!!!

Oh man am I happy right now. Big Ten 3 - ACC 0 (pending UNC)


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Big Ten 3 - ACC 0 (pending UNC)


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hey, it looks good for 2 hours, I have UNC winning it all in my bracket. Hey, I think the ACC is by far the best conference, but they DID just lose heads up to two Big Ten schools. And the Big Ten doesn't get any recruits. If UNC, Duke, Wake, Maryland, etc came after Deron, Wilkenson, Tucker, etc, they would have obviously gone. I'm proud of the boys and VERY proud that my school is back in the elite 8.

Is Wisconsin a Ewing Theory team waiting to happen after losing Devin Harris? Hmmmmm...............


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> And the Big Ten doesn't get any recruits.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TonyM said:


>


By comparison, they don't. And if you take Michigan State out of the picture it's just sad. Wisconsin's top recruits for this up comming season are from Wisconsin, Illinois, and South Dakota. There's no national recruiting power from Big Ten schools and considering that fact I think it's amazing they do so well. Duke, Carolina, UConn, Arizona, Kansas. They can recruit anywhere in the country, Illinois and Wisconsin can't.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Illinois and Wisconsin can't.


That's quickly changing, but for the most part I'll agree. Win some championships and I bet they'll get some recognition from some bigger recruits. :wink:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Tony - Were trying.. Give us some time :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I was really impressed with the Illinois guys this afternoon during their press conference. I'm not going to jump on the bandwagon or anything, but I'd wouldn't be disappointed at all if they won this year.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Thanks Dickie V



> The Badgers got key performances up front from Alando Tucker and *Michael Wilkerson*


It's MIKE WILKINSON!!! My god, as if you couldn't get that from the announcers being on his nuts every single game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lmao Nim.. He probably doesnt even watch Wisconsin play (considering their weak conference) :laugh:

Actually is his name really Mike or did he change it from Michael? I dont know


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I've never heard him called Michael, although it's not a huge problem, but "Wilkerson" is just rediculous. Dickie V called the UW - Illinois game at the Kohl Center he should damn well know his name!! I think Verne Lundquist says Wilkerson too.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oops.. I must be tired cause I just saw Wilkerson.. :rofl: My bad :laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*It is mind-boggling that players like Mike Wilkinson can't get their names announced right by the "big-time" analysts....well, actually it isn't, considering Wilkinson isn't a 1st round pick, and he plays a fundamentely sound game, something that isn't very appealing to the masses nowadays....imo it is kind of disrespectful, because with the season that a player like Wilkinson has had, he should be a name that is easily remembered and brought up when it comes to the best big men in the nation.*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> By comparison, they don't. And if you take Michigan State out of the picture it's just sad. Wisconsin's top recruits for this up comming season are from Wisconsin, Illinois, and South Dakota. There's no national recruiting power from Big Ten schools and considering that fact I think it's amazing they do so well. Duke, Carolina, UConn, Arizona, Kansas. They can recruit anywhere in the country, Illinois and Wisconsin can't.


*Jerry Smith. From what I have heard, he has verbally agreed to go to Wisconsin...he is a huge recruit for the Badgers. He is going to be a senior in HS this season, but when he is a freshman, the Badgers will have a stacked team. Assuming Tucker stays until his senior year, they will have a team that looks like:

PG:Kammron Taylor, Sr./Mike Flowers, Jr.
SG:Jerry Smith, Fr. (he will start right away)/DeAaron Williams, So.
SF:Alando Tucker, Sr.
PF: Brian Butch, Jr./Jason Chappell, Sr.
C : Greg Stiemsta, Soph.

This team, not including more recruits that they will inevitably get, will be awesome, just as long as Butch progresses, which I think he will, and Stiemsta is as good as advertised....
*


----------



## apelman2 (Jan 16, 2004)

TonyM said:


> It's a shame somebody has to win this game. Just have the Villanova-UNC winner go to the Final Four.




Shut the **** up you *** clown. When did you jump on the bandwagon? You're from mother ****ing South Carolina and you declare yourself a UNC fan. Shut the **** up and go root for the Patriots or something.

You Carolina fans make me sick, I'm glad MSU won yesterday, but I'm pissed cause Carolina fans got their wish and Duke lost.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ACC fan originally from NC, but thanks for acting like you know what you're talking about.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=152745

Know the facts about someone before you make yourself look like a fool


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

You should be a Gamecocks fan...arn't many of those.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

There's a reason for that  Although, they are in the final 4.


----------

